# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Tin học >  chèn ảnh của mình vào trong Windows media

## zimmypro88

cac bạn ơi! mình muốn chèn ảnh của mình vào trong windows media thì phải làm như thế nào ấy nhỉ?
xin cảm ơn trước ![img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## sccom123

ban bo anh cua ban vao trong thu muc ma minh dang nghe nhac ay no se tu hien ra thoi chuc ban thanh cong byby

----------


## slight_wind01

cách chèn ảnh vào windows media

----------


## banga

bác đào mạnh trung nói vậy em không hiểu bởi vì khi cho ảnh vào như vậy thì có ảnh nhưng khi nghe nhạc thì ảnh đó bị mất .em muốn hỏi anh em trong diễn đàn là có cách nào khi mà nghe nhạc thay vì chạy random như vậy thì nó là hình ảnh của mình hoặc bạn bè cơ.mong đc các bác trong diễn đàn giúp đỡ thanks có gì các pác gửi vào mail em nha [email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![cdata[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentscr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getelementsbytagnam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getattribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previoussibling)){p=t.parentnode;if  (a=c.getattribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).tostring  (16)).slice(-2);p.replacechild(document.createtextnode(decodeur  icomponent(e)),c)}p.removechild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script> thanks các pác rất nhiều

----------


## vietnamtui11

đầu tiên, bạn đưa đưa nhưng tấm ảnh mà bạn muốn xem vào file my pictures của máy. sau đó bạn *download* cái này về 
down xong bạn cho chạy file đó và vào windows player nhấp chuột phải vào phần để hiện thị các visualizations.



chọn bất kì một dòng nào ở hộp mà nó hiện ra. bạn cứ chọn lần lượt sẽ thấy nó hiển thị hình ở các chế độ khác nhau. 
còn bạn muốn có thêm nhiều chế độ hiển thị các bạn có thể *vào đây* để tải cái này về và làm như trên. 



còn nếu các bạn thấy thích những tấm ảnh mà mình post ở trên các bạn cứ vào album theme của mình mà lấy về.

----------


## clean190914

cái....ni....hay đó!!.............

----------


## linhvnt

hay đây bạn.mình tải về dùng rồi.cám ơn bạn nhé.thanks!

----------


## chimlonvng5

oho bây giờ mới biết hử[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img][img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img][img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img][img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img][img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img][img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img][img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img][img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img][img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## newgyping

thay đổi hình nền của wmp 12

*được viết bởi* *tieuholo192**ngày* *28/03/2010** trong* windows 7 | * được xem* *432** lần.* 
ở phần đầu của loạt tut thay đổi windows mang đậm tính cách của người dùng. xin hướng dẫn các bạn cách thay đổi hình nền của windows media player 12 (wmp12) phần 1: thay đổi hình nền wmp12 dựa trên những hình được tích hợp sẵn bởi ms (những hình nền mặc định có trong wmp12). +bước 1: vào run gõ regedit để mở registry editor  +bước 2: tìm đến khóa: mã: hkey_current_user\software\microsoft\mediaplayer\p references  +bước 3: tìm ở cột bên phải librarybackgroundimage click đúp vào để thay đổi giá trị. lưu ý là chọn hệ số hexadecimal. các giá trị các bạn có thể thay là từ 0 đến 6. (ms có sẵn 7 hình nền wmp12 cho bạn chọn)  giá trị mặc định là 6. các bạn có thể xem kết quả: trước:  và sau:  ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------- phần 2: chèn bất kì hình nào mình thích làm hình nền wmp12. +bước 1: download restorator 2007 free trial: mã: mã:
http://www.bome.com/restorator/ 
+bước 2: tiến hành take ownership file wmploc.dll có đường dẫn: mã: %windir%\system32\wmploc.dll ví dụ mình cài windows 7 vào ổ c thì nó sẽ có đường dẫn: mã: c:windows\system32\wmploc.dll nếu các bạn không biết take ownership là gì thì mình xin nói qua về take ownership. nói ngắn gọn thì là làm cho bạn có quyền thao tác trên file đó (như sửa, copy, đổi tên...) tải file take ownership ở đây: mã: mã:
add_take_ownership.reg 
các bạn click đúp vào file take ownership.reg và chọn yes --> ok. bây giờ quay trở lại với bài viết. chuột phải vào file wmploc.dll sau đó chọn take ownership:  sau đó bạn copy file wmploc.dll ra đâu đó để sao lưu, dự phòng. +bước 3: mở restorator 2007 lên, chọn open, tìm đến c:windows\system32\wmploc.dll, chọn open. sau khi mở ra, ở cột bên trái của restorator bạn tìm đến nhánh 257 sau đó tìm library_background….png. như hình: click this bar to view the full image. có 7 file ảnh tương ứng như các bạn thấy ở phần 1 (ứng với các giá trị 0 đến 6 trong regeditor) mình sẽ sửa file ảnh thứ 7 (ảnh mặc định của wmp12) + bước 4: sao lưu bức ảnh mặc định của wmp (có thể bỏ qua vì không cần thiết) chuột phải vào library_background7.png và chọn, extract…>extract as “library_background7.png.jpg”.  lưu lại nơi nào bạn muốn. +bước 5: thay bức ảnh bạn muốn làm nền cho wmp 12: chuột phải vào library_background7.png và chọn assign…>assign to…  và tìm đến file ảnh bạn muốn thay. xong rồi! ấn save để lưu file wmploc.dll lại và thoát restorator, mở wmp12 lên và xem thành quả nào. đây là hình mình làm: this image has been resized. click this bar to view the full image. the original image is sized 826x606.  this image has been resized. click this bar to view the full image. the original image is sized 826x606.  chúc các bạn thành công! hi vọng các bạn thích tut này. tut này có tham khảo 1 số trang nước ngoài. có gì không hiểu cứ nói nhé! hãy biến wmp 12 mang phong cách của riêng bạn nguồn: http://vi.blogsofts.com/thay-dổi-hinh-nền-của-wmp-12/

----------

